# Introduce Yourself & Be Active



## Blake Bowden

We ask for everyone to introduce themselves. This new member introduction will hopefully help identify and reduce spammers, trolls and lurkers; plus we are supposed to be here to share and make friends. Thus we should want to introduce ourselves; or at least tell us about who you are and/or what brings you here.

Lurking is when people join and never post, or those that log on from time to time and just "lurk about" more than they actually post; this is considered rude. Members that join and never post will have their accounts subject to deletion without notice.

In general, new accounts over 5 days old with no posts are 'tagged' and may be deleted at will and without notice. If your account is deleted and you meant to participate, feel free to join again and try to be active.

All we ask is that you post once every 90 days to keep your account active, but the first post should be soon after you join. We are trying to build and maintain a community here, and a community is only as strong as its members. We just want members that want to be here and be here for the right reasons. If you do not actively participate in the forums (post something every 90 days) then your account will eventually be purged without notice. Unless you are banned for breaking the rules or something, you are always welcome back when you can be more active.


----------

